

Did Steve Jobs really change the world? - akmiller
http://akmiller.posterous.com/did-steve-jobs-really-change-the-world

======
userulluipeste
You're right, he change something, in an industry; he changed some particular
narrow worlds, like smart phone world, or other gadget computing worlds, but
the world as a whole - no, he didn't.

------
InclinedPlane
Yes, yes he did. He was a pioneer in the personal computer revolution in the
late 70s. The Apple I/II were trailblazers, they accelerated the PC revolution
by who knows how many years. Without Apple how long would it have taken for
IBM to take interest in the PC market, would they have decided to enter it?
The iPod and the apple music store did a lot to legitimize digital delivery of
media and fundamentally advanced the music industry by years. Look at books,
video, and software, which are in many cases years behind music in terms of
the industry being coherent about licensing and being accepting to digital
delivery. And that doesn't touch on all the other ways Jobs has affected the
industry and so much else.

Yes, he really has changed the world, and in a few key instances almost
unquestionably for the better.

